# Digit Engineers Thread



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 22, 2008)

This thread is for all here at Digit who are engineers or engineering student.
Please introduce yourself, college, branch, year ..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 22, 2008)

Name:- Plasma_Snake a.k.a Rudick a.k.a Rudra Pratap Singh Panjeta
College:- Seth Jai Prakash Mukund Lal Institute of Management and Technology (J.M.I.T), Radaur, Haryana
Branch:- Information Technology 
Year:- Final year


----------



## shashank_re (Nov 22, 2008)

Name:-Shashank
College:-Nitte Meenakshi Institute Of Technology(NMIT) Autonomous  ,Bangalore
Branch:-Computer Science
Year:-1st year,1st SEM


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Nov 22, 2008)

sreenidhi b.s
rnsit
3rd year
information science and engineering
vtu


----------



## mrintech (Nov 22, 2008)

Name: Mrinmay Bhattacharjee a.k.a. mrintech
College: Technocrats Institute of Technology, Bhopal
Branch: *Electrical & Electronics Engg.* 
Year: Final (2005-2009 Batch)


----------



## hahahari (Nov 23, 2008)

Electronics Instrumentation Engineer
3rd Year
Chennai*digi2.notlong.com
*digi1.notlong.com
*gdxd.notlong.com
*gdxdrt.notlong.com


----------



## Ross (Nov 23, 2008)

College : JIET, Jodhpur.
Branch : Electronics & Communication.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 23, 2008)

Here komme ur super super senior 

Name : Sumit Kumar Gupta aka esumitkumar
College : ZH College of Engg and Tech, Aligarh Muslim University, Aligarh
Year Passed : 2003 
Branch : Chemical Engg
Occupation : QA Analyst (Software field)

@sumeet..yar u have started this thread and u havent given ur details urself


----------



## mrintech (Nov 23, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> @sumeet..yar u have started this thread and u havent given ur details urself


----------



## sagar_coolx (Nov 23, 2008)

Sagar raut here
coll: don boso institute of tech(DBIT),Mumbai
stream:computer engg.
year:first,sem:first
njoyin it!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 23, 2008)

Gopal
Electrical And Electronics Eng

Currently in IT mnc
nice to meet u guys


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 23, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> @sumeet..yar u have started this thread and u havent given ur details urself



Well you see Sumit(with a I) bhai, opening a thread means you can edit the first post anytime.. Was analysing whether this thread could go a mile..
Btw 
Sumeet Naik,
Royal Mechalite, MIT,Udupi.
V.T.U.


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 23, 2008)

Name:- Jal Desai alias Jaladhi Desai alias Jay Dee 
College:- A D Patel Institute of Technology, S P University, Vallabh Vidyanagar, Gujarat
Branch:- Information Technology
Year:- Passed Out in July 2008.


----------



## p!e (Nov 23, 2008)

Name: PIYUSH K
College: *YESWANTRAO CHAUVAN COLLEGE OF ENGINEERING (Y.C.C.E)  NAGPUR*
Branch:* Electronics Engg.* 
Year: PASSED OUT JUN 2008.


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Nov 23, 2008)

name: prateek
am a student of B.tech biotechnology engineering,3rd year @ B.C.E.T,durgapur,west bengal


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 23, 2008)

Rhitwick
I.T. (Passed on 2006)
Dr. B.C.Roy Engg. College, Durgapur(W.B)
Currently in S/W Testing:Automation (QTP)


----------



## RCuber (Nov 24, 2008)

Charan .. sorry wont give fullname for obvious reason 
Medical Electronics ( 2005 )
BMSCE bangalore 
Currently a .NET developer


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok, so i guess (since many of the guys here are still in their engineering courses, mainly 3rd and 4th yr students).. im a bit senior (so MAX respect needed..lol...) 

Neways...

Name: Anand S.  a.k.a  Andy  a.k.a Ashu
College: Thakur College of Engineering & Technology[T.C.E.T], Mumbai
B.E I.T Engineer (passed June, 2008  ) 
Currently studying for SCJP (for ppl who do not knw, its SUN's Java certification Exam)  xams certification.. 
Will resume my MBA course from May,09..
----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 24, 2008)

Ragging/Intro Le Lo


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 24, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Ragging/Intro Le Lo


He is helpless here

Anyway this is Ani a.k.a INS-ANI
third year( I can't believe it, and people say i don't have patience)
ECE
DYPCOE, Pune university.


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 24, 2008)

Sameer Sharma
Information Technology, Final Year (VII Sem.)
ITM Bhilwara, (Rajasthan)..


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 24, 2008)

Name : Jerin
College : Kerala University
Year Passed : 2007
Branch : CSE
Occupation : S/w Engg in Healtcare Domain


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Nov 24, 2008)

looks like i am the only person who studies biotech engg,any other biotechies here?others are mostly from cse,ece or it


----------



## mrintech (Nov 24, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Ragging/Intro Le Lo


Ok! Gotta Problem

Ragging/Intro *De Do*


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 24, 2008)

^^hahaha  sahi kaha..chalo sab apna apna intro do mujhe...
 (as im 2003 batch) ...uske baad chavanni athanni dance karo


----------



## mrintech (Nov 24, 2008)

Phir Party Deni Padegi


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 24, 2008)

Sachin Sharma
MD University, Haryana.
2008 Batch
CSE
Status: Unemployed (Dhakke kha raha hun )


----------



## mrintech (Nov 24, 2008)

Mein bhi dhakke kha raha hoon


----------



## Ross (Nov 24, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> Sachin Sharma
> ......
> Status: Unemployed (Dhakke kha raha hun )





mrintech said:


> Mein bhi dhakke kha raha hoon



you are not alone  ,
same here...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 25, 2008)

^^ Same here too..lol..

but studying for my SCJP exam in mean time..


----------



## mrintech (Nov 25, 2008)

sab Digit forum waale berozgaar hai aur khushi se bata rahe hai


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 25, 2008)

Name: Arunava Ray
College: Heritage institute Of Technology
Branch:Electronics
Year: 2nd(2007-2011)


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

I am a passout


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm a passout too! *djforum.free.fr/smileysmileysmiley/v2/surprises/surprises.smileysmiley.com.54.gif


----------



## Pathik (Nov 25, 2008)

Pathik Shah
3rd Yr IT. DJSCOE, Mumbai

Me bhi berozgaar hu.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 25, 2008)

3rd year mein hi berozgaar??? bhai sabar kar


----------



## red_devil (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm a passout too! *djforum.free.fr/smileysmileysmiley/v2/surprises/surprises.smileysmiley.com.54.gif


----------



## Ecko (Nov 25, 2008)

Nahi deta mein intro
I hate seniors who have too much of ego


----------



## mrintech (Nov 25, 2008)

Ecko said:


> Nahi deta mein intro
> I hate seniors who have too much of ego


Abe Party nai chahiye kya?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 25, 2008)

Well due to my appearance in First Year, even my Seniors thought I was a new Teacher and nobody bugged me and I too didn't take any advantage of this misunderstanding.


----------



## infy (Nov 27, 2008)

hiee guys

Name    :  *Vaishali Gupta*
College  :Thakral college of tech. BHOPAL...
 Branch   :Information Technology
Year      : final ​


----------



## a stranger (Nov 27, 2008)

me jibin... 
frm kannur-kerala

branch electronics and communication

passed out on june 2008 under calicut university


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 27, 2008)

Pass out here ......
2004-2008


----------



## mrintech (Nov 27, 2008)

infy said:


> hiee guys
> 
> Name    :  *Vaishali Gupta*
> College  :Thakral college of tech. BHOPAL...
> ...


Well Nice to see an active Girl here and also from Bhopal.


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 27, 2008)

gr8 .......!!
i found some ppl of my biradari......!!!
i am pradeep
3rd year , IT 
Apeejay college of engg., Gurgaon.....!!
its gud being here at digit's forum........


----------



## chavo (Nov 28, 2008)

Name:-Nelson T. Pereira
Coll:-ST. Xavier coll Mahim(w),Mumbai
S.E. Computer engg(III sem)


----------



## pradeeocitm62 (Nov 28, 2008)

hey guys,

I am Pradeep Kumar 2006 batch from CITM, faridabad

right now working with Amdocs gurgaon as Subject Matter Expert


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Well Nice to see an active Girl here and also from Bhopal.


well...he is dude. Name can be misleading sometime.


----------



## s_arka_r (Nov 28, 2008)

Name:-Arka Sekhar Sarkar
College:-IIT, Bombay
Branch:-Chemical Engineering.
Year:-1st year.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

So you must be knowing Mukund Chandak?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, Mrintech, if vaishali is not a dude, and if Vaishali is wat u think, then u r also from Bhopal


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 28, 2008)

^^ 
lol.. 
------

btw nice clarification mrintech thru ur siggy.. 
--------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## infy (Nov 28, 2008)

hey wat is dis guys..?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

infy said:


> hey wat is dis guys..?


Nothing... Here we are confused after seeing your Name that you are a Girl or a Guy??? 

So please clear this mess


----------



## infy (Nov 29, 2008)

ohhh....
*Vaishali  *kabhi ladke ka naam suna hai kya?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 29, 2008)

Mein kuch nai bola hoon... Sirf Itna Kaha tha ki NICE to see an active Girl from Bhopal 


Baaki doosre Ladke Log Bole


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok, Vaishali, if u r wat u tell, then welcome in our forum, (has anyone else welcomed u??). And our "Helping guy" is always there to help u...

Share, contribute, ask, Njoy...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 29, 2008)

^^ 


 helping guy ?? (well mrin.. he---> rhitwick.. is pointing u out indirectly..lol..)  (dun take it seriously guys... it was a joke and sum leg pullin..lol..

btw,, yup welcome infy....  (are u in infosys or sify or sumthing of that sort?)  jus asking.. coz we all guys here are berozgaar here... (well me toh will join MBA college in May 09)..


----------



## mrintech (Nov 29, 2008)

I know re.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 29, 2008)

^^  :d


----------



## mrintech (Nov 29, 2008)

Well friends, there is no doubt remaining... she is a girl and I visited her Profile somewhere in Social Networking Sites....

Rest Welcome her as she is the Only active Girl right here in this Forum

@infy Don't mind whatever other said, it was just a leg pulling.

We all appreciate you, as there's always a misconception that girls are never interested in Technology. You are breaking that Myth. keep it up 

Cheers!!


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 29, 2008)

yea ... keep it up girl .... and Welcome to this Male dominated forum ... we all are here to share our knowledge and wisdom ... and i have a doubt that your inputs will be appreciated more in some specific threads in the CHIT CHAT section  as you are the only flag bearer of the better s*x here (dnt flame anyone please ). Hope u enjoy ur stay ....


----------



## mrintech (Nov 29, 2008)

Kuch jyada nai ho gaya


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 29, 2008)

Bhai, kya baat ek three letter word aa gaya post main to zyada lag raha hai kya? Anyways keep this thread clean, lately it seems more like a chit-chat thread than a proper "Education" thread.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 29, 2008)

Yaar zyada kya ho gaya ... take it lightly yaar .... " Y So Serious"


----------



## red_devil (Nov 30, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> Yaar zyada kya ho gaya ... take it lightly yaar .... " Y So Serious"




lol... he sounds a bit tooo serious... look at this ...




mrintech said:


> Well friends, there is no doubt remaining... she is a girl and I *visited her Profile somewhere in Social Networking Sites*....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 30, 2008)

^^ 
lol...

everyone's getting hold of poor mrin... yaar... 

ok ok enough of this.. please concentrate on the topic...for wich this thread was meant plz ppl.. 
-----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 30, 2008)

lol..the forum should now think about Adding Gender column to the profile-data shown in their posts......anyway great to meet u guys


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 1, 2008)

Ya they are gonna add one, now back to the topic, intro or something about engineering .


----------



## mrintech (Dec 1, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> lol...
> 
> everyone's getting hold of poor mrin... yaar...
> ...


Me a serious Guy 

Nothing wrong with that?


----------



## mdr (Dec 1, 2008)

S.Mohamed Raja
II year , B.Tech  Information Technology
JJ college of Engineering and technology
Trichy
Tamil Nadu


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 2, 2008)

Electrical n Electronics final year guy


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 2, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Me a serious Guy
> 
> Nothing wrong with that?


aare yaar nothing wrong.. chill..


----------



## mrintech (Dec 2, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> aare yaar nothing wrong.. chill..


Ok 

Socho agar mein bura maan jaata aur sab NewBies ko yahan forum mein galat galat advice/solution de deta to kya hota


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 2, 2008)

We would warn them, that beware of Big bad mrintech wolf.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 2, 2008)

lolmewolf


----------



## n2casey (Dec 2, 2008)

Dr.tweaker said:


> looks like i am the only person who studies biotech engg,any other biotechies here?others are mostly from cse,ece or it



I m also biotechnology engineer, so don't think that u r alone.
well, i m passed out and currently working as Tech Lead in a Software Company


----------



## trublu (Dec 5, 2008)

Alok Ranjan Rout
Padmanava College Of Engineering
3rd year
Electrical & Electronics Engg.


----------



## cyberpyrate (Dec 6, 2008)

Saksham Manchanda
NIT, Durgapur
1st year
Compu


----------



## aditya_v (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,i am Aditya Vishwakarma
Doing IT ( Information technology) from N.S.I.T. (Netaji Subhas Institute of Technology, Dwarka, Delhi www.nsitonline.in )
3rd year Student abhi


----------



## PCWORM (Dec 9, 2008)

Name:arfan.d.dange
college: PCCOE (pune university)
Branch: Mechanical engineering
Year:- first year


----------



## aakash_mishra (Dec 9, 2008)

Name : *Aakash Mishra
*College : *Amity University
*Branch : *Computer Science
*Year : *1st year*


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 9, 2008)

Vamsi Subhash Achanta
Information Technology - 2nd year
Gitam University,Vishakhapatnam
Andhra Pradesh


----------



## ash2win (Dec 9, 2008)

name-ashwin
college-king college of technology(KCT),namakkal,tamil nadu.
native-kerala
branch-computer science and engineering
year-2year

love 2 make friends
thatsashwin@gmail.com


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 11, 2008)

anyone from delhi.........???
hey delhites where r u.......


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 11, 2008)

^^Here I am


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 11, 2008)

main bhi yehi hun  
4.2 yrs work ex


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2008)

Mr. Bond
Engineering in Information Technology
College: Bapatla Engineering College, Bapatla, Andhra
Pass out: 2004


----------



## mrintech (Dec 11, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> main bhi yehi hun
> 4.2 yrs work ex


Hum bachhe the aur bachhe hi reh gaye


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 11, 2008)

^^  he he he arre yar mauj le lo college life ki..
job main to ek baar fans gaye to fans gaye


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2008)

vamsi360 said:


> Vamsi Subhash Achanta
> Information Technology - 2nd year
> Gitam University,Vishakhapatnam
> Andhra Pradesh




Dude. Gitam's university now????


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 11, 2008)

Dheeraj Kumar
3rd year computer science and engg
Some institution affiliated to anna university
Chennai


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 11, 2008)

Computer Engineering 
8th sem
Mangalam College of Engg.
Kottayam, Kerala


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 12, 2008)

idhar intro round kya rakha sab 1dum khush ho gaye... who want personal details???


----------



## prakash.gourav (Dec 12, 2008)

Prakash
iit-roorkee
electrical engineering
1st year


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ U live very close to my city, Yamuna Nagar


----------



## confused (Dec 12, 2008)

Gautham
2nd sem (hopefully if i pass)
1st year Electronics and Communication Engg
Birla Institute Of Technology, Mesra, Ranchi


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 18, 2008)

Bas itne hi engineer hai?
Anyways Best of luck to all those who are under VTU or are having exams now..


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 19, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Mr. Bond
> Engineering in Information Technology
> College: Bapatla Engineering College, Bapatla, Andhra
> Pass out: 2004



Dude what are you doing at present?

Yeah...GITAM became an University and I am the in the last batch to get to GITAM through EAMCET....Myne is Autonomous( affiliated to AU ) where as the University batch will get GITAM University degree.


----------



## abhinav_myself (Dec 20, 2008)

Abhinav Srivastava
Civil Engineer,2nd year
National Institute of Technology-Jalandhar (NIT-J)


----------



## techygeek (Dec 21, 2008)

Anurag
first year IT engineering
St Francis Institute of Technology (Mumbai University)

currently busy with exams--3 remaining


----------



## nitansh (Dec 21, 2008)

Name:- Nitansh 
College:- Chitkara Institute Of Engineering & Technology, Rajpura (*www.chitkara.edu.in)
Branch:- ECE 
Year:- 1st


----------



## Amir.php (Dec 24, 2008)

Amir Siddiqui,                            BCA - MCRPVV BHOPAL,              MCA - ECIMT ALLAHABAD, Affiliated to UPTU Lucknow. Currently in MCA 6th semester, will complete in june 2009.


----------



## sid_ashok (Dec 24, 2008)

Siddharth Ashok
B.tech. I.T. 2nd year

College of Engineering Sciences and Technology, Lucknow


----------



## buzzzzrr (Dec 24, 2008)

Civil Engineering
Pass out: 2005
Bengal Engineering & Science University (B.E. College)


----------



## IITian (Dec 28, 2008)

Ayush
2nd mechanical
IT-BHU
varanasi


----------



## jck (Dec 29, 2008)

j c keerthan
2nd year EEE
Bits Pilani Goa Campus


----------



## ambika (Dec 29, 2008)

Ross said:


> you are not alone  ,
> same here...



lol......why??


----------



## jck (Dec 29, 2008)

lol


----------



## Ross (Dec 30, 2008)

ambika said:


> lol......why??



^^ lol


----------



## cooldip10 (Dec 31, 2008)

Well hello everyone, I'm cooldip10

Name: Dipankar
College: Netaji Subhash Institute of Technology (N.S.I.T), New Delhi
Stream: Computer Engg.
Year: 1st.

Hello Aditya Sir, its very sad to see only two NSIT students here


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jan 3, 2009)

Raj
Institute Of Technology & Marine Engineering, Diamond Harbour, WB
CSE
3rd Year


----------



## Beta Waves (Jan 8, 2009)

Shreyes. P
R.V. College of Engineering
Telecommunication department
Final year


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Jan 10, 2009)

rajkumar_personal said:


> Raj
> Institute Of Technology & Marine Engineering, Diamond Harbour, WB
> CSE
> 3rd Year




r a u r from my friends college,do u know 3rd year ECE rajatava?


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jan 11, 2009)

Dr.tweaker said:


> r a u r from my friends college,do u know 3rd year ECE rajatava?



Sure Dude !
I know him.


----------



## Pragadheesh (Jan 13, 2009)

Pragadheeshwaran,
final yr Computer science in PSG college of Technology, Coimbatore.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 28, 2009)

Melwyn Pereira
Rajiv Gandhi Inst. of Tech,
Versova,Mumbai


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2009)

Name - Tkin(can't tell the real name ) 
Course - Computer Science & Engineering, 1st year.
College - Techno India College of Technology, Kolkata, WB

Respect to all seniors(howdy, old guys ) out there, anyone from West Bengal colleges?


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice to see that so many of you guys are from E-Schools  

Name : David
College : Sree Krishna College Of Engineering and Tech ,Anna University affiliated (Coimbatore) 
Nativity : Chennai
Stream : Info Tech
Year : 3rd  (6 th sem)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

^^Hey, you from Anna University ?

I have been looking for admissions there. Whats the selection criteria now ?
I am not a citizen of tamil nadu, nor have I studied there.
But my Birth Certificate is from Coimbatore and my mom's education is from there.

Which quota do I come under ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 12, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> anyone from delhi.........???
> hey delhites where r u.......


Here I am...

Name: Withheld 
College: Withheld 
Branch: Computer Science Engineering
Year: 1st year (IInd Semester)


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Feb 14, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^Hey, you from Anna University ?
> 
> I have been looking for admissions there. Whats the selection criteria now ?
> I am not a citizen of tamil nadu, nor have I studied there.
> ...




Citizen of Tamil Nadu ?? lol ... theres nothing like that 
It does nt matter where you were born and brought up

If you have done your higher secondary syllabus under CBSE Board then its really easy ... You ll just have to attend the Tamil Nadu Common Enterence  test  ..... Your cut off will be calculated based on your 

Maths+Physics+Chemistry+Enterence scores

Depending on your cut-off you may get admission in Anna University

 And also be aware that Anna University has its main campus in Chennai (GCT)... But also happens to have many affiliated colleges in various other cities .... Syllabus , Semester exams are common for all and at the end of course they ll be provided with a degree from Anna University  .....

*collinfo.annauniv.edu:9080/tnea2008/cutoff/index.jsp

you can check some sample cut off marks here ^

PS : If you are completeing your Higher secondary under State Board from a different state ....I still think the same procedure applies , though i am not sure ...


----------



## NauticA (Feb 24, 2009)

Name: ABC 
college: Chandigarh Engineering COllege, Landran (Punjab)
Branch: CSE
Year:3rd


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

tkin said:


> Name - Tkin(can't tell the real name )
> Course - Computer Science & Engineering, 1st year.
> College - Techno India College of Technology, Kolkata, WB
> 
> Respect to all seniors(howdy, old guys ) out there, anyone from West Bengal colleges?




Hey you from West Bengal. I am seeking an admission in Bengal Institute of Technocrats out there in Joka. Can you tell me about the college!!


----------



## tkin (Apr 9, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Hey you from West Bengal. I am seeking an admission in Bengal Institute of Technocrats out there in Joka. Can you tell me about the college!!


Its a college that hosts courses on Aeronautics, you see I am studying at an Enginnering college, so I know nothing about it, try here; *www.bitaviation.net/


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Aug 16, 2009)

^ Thanks for the info ! BTW I am an Engineering Student now as well. Name: Subrata  ) Course: B.Tech Branch: Computer Science & Engineering Year: 1st year, 1st semester. College: Tezpur University, Assam


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Name: Disc_Junkie(Sorry real name cannot be provided )



LOL...
U were already famous...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Aug 16, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> LOL...
> U were already famous...


 
Lol that was my nickname. Allright, I have provided my real name.


----------



## zboy123 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nitin
currently working
did Elec engg frm kanpur.


----------



## girish.g (Aug 28, 2009)

latest addition
Name:Girish
Course:B.Tech Electronics and communication
College:NIT hamirpur,
1st sem


----------



## way2jatin (Sep 10, 2009)

girish.g said:


> latest addition
> Name:Girish
> Course:B.Tech Electronics and communication
> College:NIT hamirpur,
> 1st sem



Congratulations a very good govt. college and that too electronics


----------



## girish.g (Sep 13, 2009)

thinks dude,BTW back home for holidays.


----------



## hoodiboy (Sep 13, 2009)

Name: Sishad.S A.K.A *'HoodiBoY*'
College: Nehru College Of Engineering,Thrissur,Kerala
University : University Of Calicut
Branch:Electronics and Communication Engg. 
Year: 2005-2009
Status : Unemployed...!!!!


----------



## Areeb Khan (Oct 10, 2009)

Well hello everyone.
I am Areeb Khan
Computer Science and Engineering(1st Sem)
MNNIT(Motilal Nehru National Institute of Technology)

Isn't there anyone else who is also from MNNIT?


----------



## sshaggy (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi all

I am Nitin Kumar, studying in 3rd Sem, B.Tech in Electronics & Electrical(EE&E) from Koustuv Group of Institution, Bhubaneswar.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Oct 11, 2009)

Name : (Known to IRC people)
B.E Electronics n Communication Engg
Sona College of Tech.
Salem

2009 Passout.


----------



## nmenon (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi!

I'm Ninad

B. Tech. in Mechanical Engineering
Institution : SCMS School of Engineering & Technology, Karukutty, Ernakulam, Kerala
2005-2009
Currently unemployed 
Computer Troubleshooting remains my current occupation


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Mar 26, 2010)

Name- Tenzin
College: Delhi College of Engineering(DCE now DTU)
Branch- Engineering Physics

Any other from DCE?


----------



## Dark Soul (Mar 29, 2010)

Name - Shreyes
College - R.V. college of Engineering (Bangalore)
Branch - Telecommunication
Passed - 2009
Currently working as software developer in Automotive Electronics domain.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 10, 2010)

Name- Abhishek 
College- MMEC
Branch - Electrical engineering  
             2nd year B.Tech
Would like to go for M.Tech right after my B.Tech


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 10, 2010)

Name - Amey
Coll - FAMT
Branch - IT
TE
Would like to specialize in Network Security.


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2010)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Name: Subrata


urf Bittu Das.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 11, 2010)

ico are u engineer...get out


----------



## INS-ANI (May 28, 2010)

New addition:

Naam: just call me INS-ANI

kallege: DYCOE-Pune

शाखा: E&TC, अंतिम वर्ष (सिर्फ 15 दिन बचे  )


स्थिति: खुशी से बेरोज़गार ( Gonna do masters  )


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone from chennai.? I need help with my project..


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jul 22, 2011)

Name-Sourodip
College-Jadavpur University
Branch- Chemical engineering
Year- 1st year

Btw just got admitted today!


----------



## nims11 (Jul 23, 2011)

^^ i have a friend in first year there.

College: BIT mesra
Branch: CSE
Year: 1st


----------



## techking_dinesh (Aug 7, 2011)

Name: Dindi aka Dinesh Modi
Stream: IT
College: K.K wagh College of engineering, Nasik
Year: Pursuing T.E in 2011-2012
Occupation : Professional Web Designer


----------



## Vignesh B (Aug 9, 2011)

Name: Vignesh
Stream: CSE
College: SIT, Mangalore
Year: Got admission just today. So 1st year, 1st sem


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 9, 2011)

Name: Soumojit.
College: Institute of Technology and Marine Engineering (Diamond Harbour)
Stream: CSE
Year: About to start my 1st year.


----------



## lastdefenda (Aug 19, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Name: Soumojit.
> College: Institute of Technology and Marine Engineering (Diamond Harbour)
> Stream: CSE
> Year: About to start my 1st year.


You from uttarpara right . do you dp/mess?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 19, 2011)

Name: Xtreme
College: SIRT Bhopal , 2010 Passout !
Stream: EC
Year: Done with it


----------



## Anish (Aug 19, 2011)

Name: Anish Karunagaran
College: Anna university of Tech. Trichy
Course: *BE*
Branch: *Electronics and Communication*
Year: Final


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 20, 2011)

lastdefenda said:


> You from uttarpara right . do you dp/mess?




Yeah me from Uttarpara/// dp/mess means??


----------



## azzu (Aug 20, 2011)

Name : Azeem
College : JB institute of technology (JBIT) Hyd
Stream : Automobile engineering
Year : Second


----------



## lastdefenda (Aug 20, 2011)

Daily passenger or mess


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 20, 2011)

oh i am staying in hostel....its compulsory in the college...will come home every weekend...


----------



## tkin (Aug 21, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> oh i am staying in hostel....its compulsory in the college...will come home every weekend...


Oh boy, this ruins everything, so almost no gaming from now on


----------



## mailtorahul007 (Aug 21, 2011)

Name   :   Rahul V Nair
College :   NIT , Rourkela
Course  :  M.Tech Structural Engineering


----------



## lastdefenda (Aug 21, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> oh i am staying in hostel....its compulsory in the college...will come home every weekend...



That really sucks bro. Thank god I'm out of my Btech. Now Thinking getting into your institute for mtech.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 21, 2011)

tkin said:


> Oh boy, this ruins everything, so almost no gaming from now on



yeah kindda....xcept weekends...


----------



## mitraark (Aug 21, 2011)

tkin said:


> Oh boy, this ruins everything, so almost no gaming from now on



Quite the opposite.. Hostel life means nothing to do for most part of the day , so Gaming / watching Movies/TV is all people do


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 21, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Quite the opposite.. Hostel life means nothing to do for most part of the day , so Gaming / watching Movies/TV is all people do




yeah....but unless you have a laptop, no chance of gaming.. 

nevertheless, hostel life is fun


----------



## nims11 (Aug 21, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> nevertheless, hostel life is fun



agreed. i m too in my initial stage of hostel life.


----------



## Anish (Aug 21, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> nevertheless, hostel life is fun


+1 
those who miss hostel life really miss something in their life.


----------



## RBX (Aug 22, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Quite the opposite.. Hostel life means nothing to do for most part of the day , so Gaming / watching Movies/TV is all people do



+1
I wish I was living in a hostel but sadly my college is in my city (Jaipur). I've really enjoyed whenever I've stayed few nights at my friends' hostels.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Aug 23, 2011)

*College:* Pailan College of Management & Technology
*Stream:* *CSE*
1st year!!! \mm/


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 23, 2011)

Name- Sujay Kirti

IES College, Bhopal

Branch- CSE

3rd year


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 25, 2011)

Name: S.M.Mohsin

RITS College, Hyderabad

Branch- ECE

3rd Year

Super procrastinator!


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 27, 2011)

MatchBoxx said:


> *College:* Pailan College of Management & Technology
> *Stream:* *CSE*
> 1st year!!! \mm/



your college is very close to mine


----------



## Gollum (Aug 27, 2011)

name: check sig 
electrical & electronics engineer from MIT Manipal 2011 passout


----------



## MatchBoxx (Aug 27, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> your college is very close to mine



yeah...only a few 20km (approx.) 

Unfortunately (=fortunately) yours is fully residential college!


----------



## azzu (Aug 28, 2011)

MohsinMan99 said:


> Name: S.M.Mohsin
> 
> RITS College, Hyderabad
> 
> ...



mohsin bhai by RITS you mean royal collg right {near chevella} ?


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 28, 2011)

azzu said:


> mohsin bhai by RITS you mean royal collg right {near chevella} ?



Yes, bro. You know?

Which college you're from? I'd take a wild guess and say-Deccan, right? 

EDIT: OK, I got it.


----------



## tkin (Aug 29, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Name: Soumojit.
> College: Institute of Technology and Marine Engineering (Diamond Harbour)
> Stream: CSE
> Year: About to start my 1st year.


I think my friend studies there, look him up, Pratik Bhattacharya, 4th year, and I think he is doing the marine engg course.


----------



## nims11 (Aug 29, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Name: Soumojit.
> College: Institute of Technology and Marine Engineering (Diamond Harbour)
> Stream: CSE
> Year: About to start my 1st year.



i too have a friend over there with CSE branch, he is in 2nd year.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice, to see the thread still moving.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 26, 2011)

Name : Pratik Kulkarni
College : Govt college of Engg, Amravati (MS)
Branch : IT
Year : Done and Dusted


----------



## Desmond (Sep 27, 2011)

Name : Desmond David
College : St. Vincent Pallotti College of Engineering and Technology
Branch : CE
Year : Who cares (Its 2007-11)


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow! We seem to have quite a many engineers here 
BTW, I am a class 11 Science stream student and aspire to become a engineer soon


----------



## nims11 (Sep 30, 2011)

^^ all the best for that.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Wow! We seem to have quite a many engineers here
> BTW, I am a class 11 Science stream student and aspire to become a engineer soon



All the best bro, at least get a NIT or IIT if possible  Or you'll regret too much.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Oct 1, 2011)

This is an OFFTOPIC post, but worthwhile:

check this site guys All About Education | An essential guide for ambitious and focused students


----------



## nims11 (Oct 1, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> All the best bro, at least get a NIT or IIT if possible



or BIT


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 1, 2011)

nims11 said:


> or BIT


Yes, this is a really good Institute 


dashing.sujay said:


> All the best bro, at least get a NIT or IIT if possible  Or you'll regret too much.


 Its gonna be difficult to get into IIT or NIT. But I really hope somehow I get into NIT.
I have heard that from 2013 IIT-JEE and AIEEE will be combined


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes, this is a really good Institute
> 
> Its gonna be difficult to get into IIT or NIT. But I really hope somehow I get into NIT.
> I have heard that from 2013 IIT-JEE and AIEEE will be combined



Yep, BIT mesra is a very good insti. Somehow, get into NITs at least. And all this crap exam system overhaul is done by a** Kapil sibbal.  I'll kill him if i get him. He's such a moron.


----------



## nims11 (Oct 1, 2011)

yeah, IIT-JEE and AIEEE were best separated.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 1, 2011)

But they will be held separated next year too. But 2013(the year I give is uncertain)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 1, 2011)

They have opted for crappy "aptitude test". How can that match to current JEE standards?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 1, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:
			
		

> How can that match to current JEE standards?


 Competition will be affected badly  
The ones who would probably will not be able to make IIT under current system might cross the line in the new system


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 1, 2011)

Do you know what explanation has sibbal given for this change?



> It is an attempt to curb the growing coaching business for JEE preparations and raise standards.



wtF, Won't coaching institues will crop up for apti test? Rather it will grow even faster. Coz some brilliant minded ppl can get through IIT's without coaching, but what about apti test? Its will be totally a new thing and coaching instis will see it as a wonderful business oppurtunity. Its real sad decision.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 4, 2011)

Aptis are better than asking Chemistry Level-N questions for Computer Science aspirants.


----------



## nims11 (Oct 4, 2011)

but atleast the basic PCM should be a parameter to take students in.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 5, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Aptis are better than asking Chemistry Level-N questions for Computer Science aspirants.



Well if you go by arguments like this, then tell me why chemistry is there in first yr common syllabus of branches? There has to be common criteria for the selection process. If you say like this, arts studens will say "we wont study maths straight form class 10 as its not required." Its not at all justified.


----------



## STARFIRE (Jun 18, 2012)

College-Manipal Institute of Technology
Branch-Electronics&Communication Engineering


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 18, 2012)

Well I am an Engineer too.
Did B.Tech(Hons) in CSE from LPU, Jalandhar.
Completed my engineering this year only.
Got a couple of jobs as well, infact I got the highest package in my batch but I refused it. 
Planning to do something different and big now.


----------



## ritvij (Jun 18, 2012)

so guys.. m going for CSE too..
currently taking admission in SRM NCR campus..
but wanted Symbiosis...


----------



## pramudit (Jun 18, 2012)

will take admission through UPSEE, hoping to get govt or good pvt. college...
will take CSE branch....


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 8, 2012)

hi  i am rohan pursuing my btech cse from graphic era university ,dehradun completed my 2nd sem  now going to 3 sem ....


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 9, 2012)

bit - birla ?


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 9, 2012)

B.E computer science engineer
k.I.I.T ,bhubaneswar

K.I.I.T SUCKS ....


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jul 9, 2012)

Another Engineer in the making..  
3rd Year CS from Amity University..


----------



## candy k (Jul 9, 2012)

Name:Kanhaiya Sharma a.k.a Kanhy
College: sambharam institute
Branch: CSE
YEAr; In ma very first year.


----------



## nCyCoD (Aug 1, 2012)

Name : Neelothpala Chaitanya
College : PESITM
Branch : Electronics and Communications
Year : III Year


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 2, 2012)

one thing i've learned from my engg. is that study in IIT, NIT or BIT i.e. equivalent colleges otherwise there is no point to it.... Seriously you're just getting a degree, no knowledge, no branding and wasting your 4 years + putting up with a lost of horseshite 

// no offence to anyone.. people from smaller institutes can end up being successful too, i was generalising


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 2, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> one thing i've learned from my engg. is that study in IIT, NIT or BIT i.e. equivalent colleges otherwise there is no point to it.... Seriously you're just getting a degree, no knowledge, no branding and wasting your 4 years + putting up with a lost of horseshite
> 
> // no offence to anyone.. people from smaller institutes can end up being successful too, i was generalising



To match elite colleges' students success, you have to be too good at whatever you're doing, otherwise only thing that matters is brand (college).


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 2, 2012)

^^ I know that , I was just trying to put it subtly so that someone does not start whining


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 2, 2012)

krazylearner said:


> B.E computer science engineer
> k.I.I.T ,bhubaneswar
> 
> *K.I.I.T SUCKS ....*



Why would you say that?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 2, 2012)

^Everyone says that.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 2, 2012)

Name : The Conqueror
University of Mumbai
Computer Engineering - First Year



dashing.sujay said:


> Well if you go by arguments like this, then tell me why chemistry is there in first yr common syllabus of branches? There has to be common criteria for the selection process. If you say like this, arts studens will say "we wont study maths straight form class 10 as its not required." Its not at all justified.



Then so be it. Just for the sake of a common 'criteria' are you asking all the animals to climb a tree? "If you judge a fish on its ability to climb a tree, then you are doing it the wrong way".


----------



## sarthak (Aug 2, 2012)

Name : Sarthak
VIT University, Vellore
CSE - 2nd year



The Conqueror said:


> Then so be it. Just for the sake of a common 'criteria' are you asking all the animals to climb a tree? "If you judge a fish on its ability to climb a tree, then you are doing it the wrong way".



+1 to that.


----------



## mitraark (Aug 4, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Aptis are better than asking Chemistry Level-N questions for Computer Science aspirants.



I believe even Computer Science aspirants should have the capability to clear the basic Physics Chemistry Mechanics Electrical and Electronics paper .

Yes sometimes the papers are set to tough , the professor might be too strict , but normally one would not always get tested at what he likes so he should have it in him to atleast pass those. I did very badly in a few of those papers but i don;t complaint. Most people who complaint had been to ignorant to give any time to those , that is not really expected of you as you have a few more years of struggle ahead of you.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 5, 2012)

Saswat 
Gandhi Institute for Technological Advancement (GITA), Bhubaneswar
CSE - 1st Yr


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 5, 2012)

There's a good reason why the first year includes seemingly unrelated subjects.

1) A computer science/engineering student can very well get a job in modeling and simulation - in that field it's very important that you understand the physico-chemical parameters and the requisite mathematics.
2) An understanding of basic electric circuits and electronics is VERY helpful when you work as a research scientist/engineer and have to establish experimental apparatus to perform experiments. You will thank your teachers they taught you this stuff - this is why most Physics courses have a fairly in-depth coverage of electronics, as well as most engineers.
3) Engineering drawing experience will help you where you didn't think it would - Electrical Machine Drawing, Chemical Process Plants, Electronic Device Modeling - all are benefited by experience with engineering drawing.
4) Mechanics - For computer students, helps with graphics and scientific programming. For others, well, mechanics is physics and these basic laws are used for modelling the motion of virtually any particle. Compare the parallels between process dynamics (chemical engineering) and classical dynamics (Mechanics) for example.
5) Communication Skills - let's face it, engineers are neither the best brains nor have an outstanding ability to speak any language. You *need* this.

A lot of people may feel these subjects are unnecessary or do not see the relation between the first year and the remaining three years. However, the fact is that every science and every engineering field is related - you have to be really, really observant to find where the fields merge. Very few will put forth that effort - and that is why engineering education sucks, it is built on a shallow hypothesis that a specific field should be limited to a specific task.

What our system really needs to focus on is to see how the 12th score and those lousy unscientific entrance exams can actually find talented students instead of the current crop. Also note that our industry and society favours engineering over science, not knowing that the two are not very different at all! For example:

1) Accelerator Physics - sounds like science right? It's as much Electronics as it is Physics.
2) Microwave Technology - You will not get anywhere without knowing at least elementary physics.
3) Control Systems - Traditionally regarded as an engineering specialization, Control Systems is a multidisciplinary applied science that uses aspects of Chemical Engineering, Physics, Chemistry, Biology (believe it) and Mathematics.
4) Semiconductor Physics and Microelectronics - Circuit theory takes a dive with an increased preference for electron motion and fabrication techniques. What stream deals with that stuff? Yeah, Physics, Chemistry and Materials Science....
5) Real Computer Engineering is a mix of mathematics and digital electronics.

In all of the above examples, having purely an engineering background (or purely a science background) will get you *nothing*. It is because our industry (and education system) hasn't realized this yet that we haven't made any headway in any of these fields. The science degrees are equally important and unless you give them the same importance, no progress can and will be made.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 18, 2012)

The Conqueror said:


> Then so be it. Just for the sake of a common 'criteria' are you asking all the animals to climb a tree? "If you judge a fish on its ability to climb a tree, then you are doing it the wrong way".



No body is a fish here. I don't expect a (educated) person to exist who doesn't knows 10th level chemistry/maths which are very aptly applied in day today life. If you do so, overseas may suit you better. Your approach is if not bad, then not good either, and wil require a massive overhaul of education system which is not possible in India given the dedication we put in doing anything.


----------



## pramudit (Aug 18, 2012)

joined JSSATEN (CSE)... On my way to engineering....


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> No body is a fish here. I don't expect a (educated) person to exist who doesn't knows 10th level chemistry/maths which are very aptly applied in day today life. If you do so, overseas may suit you better. Your approach is if not bad, then not good either, and wil require a massive overhaul of education system which is not possible in India given the dedication we put in doing anything.


No, I am not asking you to completely eradicate chemistry from the syllabus. But certainly that should not be a *parameter* to decide eligibility. That's what I want to say. If you deny someone who has won a Gold Medal in International Olympiad in Informatics just because he is not very good in mugging up chemistry facts then we are losing computer programmers with outstanding extraordinary abilities and giving them local engineering colleges. Really Good na? 

I was just having a look at how Ivy League Institutes admit students: They look at more than one test, they don't keep a cutoff score, they look at your entire profile as a student and your passion which often reflects in your statement of purpose.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 19, 2012)

^^ you are correct but this is not possible in india as we have very few good colleges for the large number of candidates


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 19, 2012)

University : University of Mumbai
Year : T.E.
Branch : IT


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 22, 2012)

The thing is, the really good candidates are still few and far between in India: trust me on this. If they actually put the effort in finding those dedicated candidates you will know that such candidates will occupy only 30% of the seats in the Ivy League colleges because the fact of the matter is that those kinds of students are way too few in India. What the current education system is doing is relying on eliminating talent rather than selecting talent mainly because they don't want to put efforts towards finding talent.

The fact of the matter is that every single really successful scientist or engineer from our nation did not have an Ivy League education while he or she was still here, and that speaks volumes about how our system throws away the talent. The education system has failed for the most part and caters to society rather than to reason. The industry doesn't seem to want to bother since it also has old preconceived notions of what is best and what is not.

As someone who has been on every single rung of the academic spectrum, I know all too well what it means to top, to fail, to score good marks, bad marks and the importance of passing a degree. The answer is almost nothing. Your marks and degree have next to nothing to do with your aptitude and that is fact.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 29, 2012)

Spot on. Education system in our country is highly flawed. combine that with mediocre teachers in all those crappy institutes (rehdiwalas of higher education), and you've got a country destined to be filled with incompetent people who are completely incapable of contributing to critical stuff that actually advances a country in this age.


----------



## Renny (Sep 3, 2012)

I want to learn Java, is it better to join an institute or can I study on my own?

Do recruiters/companies give more preference if you have done the course at an institute? Or is the value/opportunities same as studying on your own?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 3, 2012)

you can study on your own and then give OCJP . this is the best idea.


----------



## Renny (Sep 3, 2012)

How can I take it up? How much will it cost?


----------



## maggi.2710 (Oct 19, 2012)

R.C.E.T 
branch :- CSE,2nd yr


----------



## Sudhir (Oct 26, 2012)

college: GITM gurgaon
Branch/year: CSE 3rd year


----------



## himanshubias (Nov 14, 2012)

name: Himanshu Pandey
college: Birla Institute Of Applied Sciences
yr: 2nd 
branch: cse


----------



## sharang (Nov 29, 2012)

Name:-Sharang
College:-SIES GST
Branch:EXTC
Year:3rd year,5th SEM


----------



## gdebojyoti (Nov 29, 2012)

Debojyoti Ghosh
Dr. B. C. Roy Engineering College, Durgapur
Electronics & Communications Engineering
3rd Year


----------



## vyral_143 (Dec 28, 2012)

Name: Viral
College: Shah n Anchor Kutchi Engineering college, Mumbai university
Branch: Electronics
Year: Passed out in 2010


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 29, 2012)

Name: Anirban aka anirbandd
College: Kalyani Government Engineering College, Kalyani, WB
Branch: ECE
Year: Final Year [2009-13]


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

Name: Harsh Pranami
College: RNSIT, Bangalore
Year: 1st year
Branch: CSE


----------

